# EPEK Accuracy



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

After several rounds @ 50 yds I give the EPEK' Broadhead a thumbs up for accuracy. I don't remember ever shooting a broadhead as true to a field point as this one. It's been some time since I reveiwed their video so maybe some of you can help me out with this. I don't recall any mention of the noise in flight, I'm shooting 327 fps and am getting a slight hissing sound that I believe is probably from the grooves in the body. My first guess was that perhaps the blades deployed in flight but not true, they hadn't opened at impact which was to be expected due to the soft body of my Block target. They did however deploy upon deeper penetration. The hide of the animal "should" remedy any deployment issues but keep in mind that with increased speed comes quicker penetration resulting in delayed deployment. The theory is kinda like the blade of straw caught in a hurricane and pushed through a fence post. I'm also partial to the mechanics of the EPEK over forward deploying blades that create a "shock" or "lost energy" effect which can change the direction of an arrow at impact. I'm not sure what's driving the loose fit as the head is deployed (might have something to do with material co-efficients at different temps or possibly the internal clearances) but in future designs I would like to see this tightened up a bit. Overall, I give the EPEK crew a job well done and will give their product a chance at an elk this year. Respectfully, Skeet


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the hissing sound is coming from your arrow flying mach 327fps. :mrgreen:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It may just be a wind speed/turbulence issue. That kind of speed across an object that has slots/recesses in it will make some noise.

Personally I think you need a new Chronograph. :shock: I don't care who makes your bow, or what your poundage is set at, I've never seen a hunting arrow setup shoot that fast. When the bow manufacturers measure IBO it is truly to measure dick length. You cannot safely shoot that light of an arrow out of a hunting bow. Heck you'd find it hard pressed to even get a 28" hunting arrow to 300 grains, let alone throw a 100 grain tip on the end. Just my 2 cents. Your welcome to come use my Chrony and prove me wrong though. 8)


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

skeet4l said:


> I'm not sure what's driving the loose fit as the head is deployed (might have something to do with material co-efficients at different temps or possibly the internal clearances) but in future designs I would like to see this tightened up a bit.


I have been debating as to whether or not to get the EPEK head but I still have a few concerns about the mechanics. How deep was the delayed opening? What do you mean loose fit? Loose fit of what?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Based on what I've experienced I would recommend the EPEK. My concern with the hissing is whether or not the animal will try to duck the shot. The loose fit mentioned is the clearance between the inner portion of the shell and the arrow shaft or the inner shank as it deploys and slides back. Different shaft diameters may have been a contributer to the extra clearance at interface. There is an "O" ring that slides up to the base and into a groove which snugs everything down during flight. I couldn't tell you at what depth the blades actually deployed but I'm sure the EPEK team could shed some light on this as they thoroughly tested this product.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> It may just be a wind speed/turbulence issue. That kind of speed across an object that has slots/recesses in it will make some noise.
> 
> Personally I think you need a new Chronograph. :shock: I don't care who makes your bow, or what your poundage is set at, I've never seen a hunting arrow setup shoot that fast. When the bow manufacturers measure IBO it is truly to measure dick length. You cannot safely shoot that light of an arrow out of a hunting bow. Heck you'd find it hard pressed to even get a 28" hunting arrow to 300 grains, let alone throw a 100 grain tip on the end. Just my 2 cents. Your welcome to come use my Chrony and prove me wrong though. 8)


My new Monster chronographed at 320 fps with a true hunting setup.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

We have not had a sound issue, but have had a few folks say they do hear a slight hiss. Can not argue that. We did make some machine process changes that have tightened up the tolerances. You are right about the delayed deployment. It is a problem with all mechanicals and is because of the speed issue. All heads penetrate as they deploy and traveling at your speed (which with new set ups is fast, but there are acutally faster .... now a days) your arrow is traveling at approx. 3,800 inches a second and the heads deploy at approx 1/2500 of a second. They always do deploy, and they open a huge wound and do cause Massive hemhoraging. We have also increased the size of the chisel point in order to know you will get a blood trail. Great accuracy and huge wounds, have fun with your elk hunt, I will be using them on elk in the Dutton......... and can't wait.

Anyone can PM me with any questions they may have.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked up my XC3's from Jake's today, looking forward to helping an elk take a dirt nap this year with them.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I will also be using the EPEK XC3......Skeet, I think you are making a great choice.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

For those who are wondering when or why the change to mechanicals should be made, I've attached a link that may help. Todays high performance speeds require extensive improvements in aerodynamic design, I've read other articles in regards to this and will see if I can dig them up. "Mods", if this link is inappropriate please remove. http://www.huntingblades.com/mevsfiblbr.html


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> For those who are wondering when or why the change to mechanicals should be made, I've attached a link that may help. Todays high performance speeds require extensive improvements in aerodynamic design, I've read other articles in regards to this and will see if I can dig them up. "Mods", if this link is inappropriate please remove. http://www.huntingblades.com/mevsfiblbr.html


Skeet saw the light last year on our elk hunt........


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> . "Mods", if this link is inappropriate please remove. http://www.huntingblades.com/mevsfiblbr.html


The link is absolutely appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm impressed with the improvement in the clearance of the outer shell and the shank. I compared the ones I purchased some time ago and the ones my son-in-law picked up the other day. Very little play, great work EPEK team.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Very little play, great work EPEK team.


On behalf of Greg, Gerald, Darin and myself................Thanx!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My son Danny and I will BOTH be flipping sticks topped with the Epek Broadhead...we had no problems practicing with them and neither of us has had to micro-adjust anything...Thank Guys for an awesome product.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I have heard this noise also. First couple shots it was not much. Hit and miss on that. But everything I have put them through and I more than likley will make the permanent switch from muzzy to EPEK 3's. I have no complaints, all you have to do is try them and either will you.

Impact opening does not take long, not really an issue for me. More than likley I will hit a rib on the way in so should see an entrance wound. Take lots of pictures any one using these blades so we can compare @ the end of the hunt, best of luck fellas.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just used my new ones and also saw delayed deployment at times on the softer side of my Mckenzie target, but ripped the harder side. I saw quite a difference in point of impact between the one set on practice and the one on hunting mode; I have not yet figured that out. My first thought was early deployment, but the magnet certainly should keep them tucked in.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I just used my new ones and also saw delayed deployment at times on the softer side of my Mckenzie target, but ripped the harder side. I saw quite a difference in point of impact between the one set on practice and the one on hunting mode; I have not yet figured that out. My first thought was early deployment, but the magnet certainly should keep them tucked in.


The magnet is only half the issue, you gotta use the "o" ring too. But you knew that... Right?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Do they have glue-on EPEKs for my Port Orford shafts? Will they open at a sizzling 178fps? I sure have fun with you EPEK guys don't I?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> Do they have glue-on EPEKs for my Port Orford shafts? Will they open at a sizzling 178fps? I sure have fun with you EPEK guys don't I?


We're working on a glue on model right now. That way, I'll be able to shoot em too...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I just used my new ones and also saw delayed deployment at times on the softer side of my Mckenzie target, but ripped the harder side. I saw quite a difference in point of impact between the one set on practice and the one on hunting mode; I have not yet figured that out. My first thought was early deployment, but the magnet certainly should keep them tucked in.
> ...


Oddly enough it was the same point of impact either way.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex, what type of rock have you chosen to chisel? Maybe you could use some sharpend bone for the blades.  The bow will be next.....he he


----------

